# Bevor es losgeht



## Arnold Kramer (3. Februar 2013)

Guten Tag alle zusammen.









Bei mir ist nun seit einer Weile das Interesse im Angeln geweckt worden.
Ich habe nun vor im September/Oktober dieses Jahres die benötigten Lehrgänge und die anschließende Prüfung in einem Anglerverein in meiner Nähe abzulegen.
Leider ist es noch eine Weile bis zum ersten Lehrgang, der am 21. September stattfindet.

Nun wollte ich fragen, was genau man für die Prüfung wissen muss. 
Anders formuliert: Gibt es viel zu lernen, und ist das Benötigte schwer? Was sind eure Erfahrungen gewesen?

Wie viel umfasst grob gesagt jedes Thema?
_1. Allgemeine Fischkunde 
2. Spezielle Fischkunde 
3. Gewässerkunde 
4. Gerätekunde 
5. Gesetzeskunde _

Gibt es möglicherweise Websiten, auf denen ich schon mal den Stoff, den man für die Fischerprüfung braucht, vorüben kann, sodass ich bereits ein gewissen Basiswissen habe, und ich somit nicht den kompletten Stoff komprimiert in einer kürzeren Zeit lernen muss.








Zusätzlich wollte ich fragen, was für eine Rute, eine Rolle, etc. ich als Anfänger kaufen sollte- falls/sobald ich meinen Anglerschein habe-, und wie viel die gesamte Ausrüstung circa zusammen kosten würde.


Arnie​​


----------



## Fabsibo (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*

Hallo Arnold Kramer 

Ich habe  meine Prüfung damals mit 14 Jahren gemacht und es war total einfach. Es gibt hier im Board auch einige Threads zum Thema "Sinn der Fischreiprüfung", kannst du dich ja mal reinlesen . 

Die meisten fragen, abgesehen der "Fischbestimmenden Merkmale" sind größtenteils ziemlich einfach und trivial zu beantworten. Du hast immer einige Antwortmöglichkeiten und mit dem Ausschlussverfahren, kann man schon vieles beantworten . Wenn du ein bisschen vor- und nacharbeitest, wird dir die Prüfung spielend gelingen, also keine Angst. 

Zum Thema "Angelgerät", hast du denn schon eine Vorstellung auf was für Fischarten du angeln möchtest und wieviel Geld du ausgeben möchtest?

lg Fabian


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*

Hi Arnie,
erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard! 

Die "Fischerprüfung" ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden, da sie im Fischereirecht welches Ländersache ist geregelt ist. 

Einen ersten Überblick findest du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111438

Schwer ist die Fischerprüfung nicht, aber es ist u.U. einfach viel mit dem man sich rumplagen muss. 




> Zusätzlich wollte ich fragen, was für eine Rute, eine Rolle, etc. ich als Anfänger kaufen sollte- falls/sobald ich meinen Anglerschein habe-, und wie viel die gesamte Ausrüstung circa zusammen kosten würde.



Das kommt drauf an, wo du vor hast zu angeln, und welche Methoden du vorrangig betreiben möchtest. Aber rechne mal mit so 300€, damit kann man sich relativ umfassend für verschiedene Methoden ausrüsten.


----------



## Forellenseeking (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*

Moin
Ich habe meinen Angelschein auch erst vor kurzem gemacht (allerdings in NRW) und muss sagen das ich es mir schwerer vorgestellt habe. Deshalb ist ein Vorlernen meiner Meinung nach eigentlich überflüssig denn die meisten Fragen sind einfach zumerken. Wenn du dich schon länger mit Angeln beschäftigt hast ergeben sich viele fragen von allein da sie sonst sehr unlogisch wären. Du solltest dir keinen zu großen Kopf darüber machen, wenn du in den Lehrgängen gut aufpasst und noch ein wenig Zuhause lernst sollte das eigentlich gut klappen.

Was du für Ruten und Rollen brauchst, ist davon abhängig wo du auf welchen Fisch du angeln möchtest. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen #6


----------



## Arnold Kramer (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*



Fabsibo schrieb:


> Hallo Arnold Kramer
> 
> Ich habe  meine Prüfung damals mit 14 Jahren gemacht und es war total einfach. Es gibt hier im Board auch einige Threads zum Thema "Sinn der Fischreiprüfung", kannst du dich ja mal reinlesen .
> 
> ...




Besteht die Fischerprüfung also aus gegebenen Antworten, und man muss „einfach" die richtige ankreuzen?
Oder gibt es auch Aufgaben, bei denen man richtige Texte schreiben muss?


Zum Thema "Anglergerät": Da ich einen 20min Fußweg vom Rhein entfernt wohne, denke ich mal, dass ich auf den Wels, Hecht, Zander, etc. angeln werde. 
Ich habe relativ große und schwere Fische im Sinn. ​
Arnie​


----------



## fisherman_ (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*

Hallo,
Ich habe meine Prüfung vor 2 Jahren mit 13 gemacht und hab sie mit einem Fehler gemeistert!...Allerdings hatte ich da schon drei Jahre Angelerfahrung und musste darum alles nur 1x durchlesen und konnte dann alles!

Ich habe allerdings auch einen Freund mit nur einem Jahr Angelerfahrung, der die Prüfung dieses Jahr zum dritten mal macht!

Also meine Meinung ist...desto mer Angelerfahrung desto leichter fällt dir die Prüfung!...Lernen solltest du aber auf jeden Fall


----------



## fisherman_ (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*



fisherman_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe meine Prüfung vor 2 Jahren mit 13 gemacht und hab sie mit einem Fehler gemeistert!...Allerdings hatte ich da schon drei Jahre Angelerfahrung und musste darum alles nur 1x durchlesen und konnte dann alles!
> 
> Ich habe allerdings auch einen Freund mit nur einem Jahr Angelerfahrung, der die Prüfung dieses Jahr zum dritten mal macht!
> ...



Wir haben beide die Fischerprüfung in Bayern #h!


----------



## Arnold Kramer (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hi Arnie,
> erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard!
> 
> Die "Fischerprüfung" ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden, da sie im Fischereirecht welches Ländersache ist geregelt ist.
> ...




Ich wohne in Hessen und werde dann auch meine Fischerprüfung in Hessen ablegen.

Okay, danke. Ich habe auch mit einem Preis bis zu 300€ für die Angelausrüstung gerechnet.​

Arnie​


----------



## Fabsibo (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*



Arnold Kramer schrieb:


> Besteht die Fischerprüfung also aus gegebenen Antworten, und man muss „einfach" die richtige ankreuzen?
> Oder gibt es auch Aufgaben, bei denen man richtige Texte schreiben muss?
> 
> 
> ...



Ja genau, zu "meiner Zeit" gab es ein blaues Buch, wo 360 fragen aufgeführt waren und davon kamen 60 in der Prüfung dran. 

Bei mir in Niedersachsen waren es nur "Multiple Choice" Aufgaben und ich kann mir nicht vorstelllen, dass es irgendwo anders ist 

Zum Thema Flussangeln kann ich jetzt nicht viel sagen, aber dafür gibts hier unedlich viele Spezis ;-)..

lg


----------



## Arnold Kramer (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*



Fabsibo schrieb:


> Ja genau, zu "meiner Zeit" gab es ein blaues Buch, wo 360 fragen aufgeführt waren und davon kamen 60 in der Prüfung dran.
> 
> Bei mir in Niedersachsen waren es nur "Multiple Choice" Aufgaben und ich kann mir nicht vorstelllen, dass es irgendwo anders ist
> 
> ...




Alles klar, vielen Dank. #6

Wenn es soweit ist, werde ich dann einfach meinen Lehrer fragen, was ich am besten zum Angeln benutzen sollte. Der wird mir dann 100%ig weiterhelfen.​

Arnie​


----------



## White Carp (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*

Hallo, 
ich komme ebenfalls aus Hessen und kann dir sagen, dass du in  den Stunden vor der Prüfung, einiges lernen wirst. Normalerweise  bekommst du so kein Buch mit den Fischereifragen, die in der Prüfung  dann abgefragt werden, im Internet, da es in jedem Bundesland andere  Gesetzte und Regeln gibt, sodass es kein einheitliches Buch für ganz  Deutschland gibt. Zum Beispiel darfst du in Bayern nicht Nachtangeln,  was du hier in Hessen wiederum darfst. Ob man dann in Bayern  Nachtangelverbot hat oder nicht wird also auch gar nicht erst  besprochen. Normalerweise bekommst du das Buch zum lernen der Fragen  erst ca. eine Woche vor der Prüfung.  Deswegen mal am besten jemanden  Fragen, der vor kurzem die Fischereiprüfung abgelegt und das aktuelle  Buch auch hat. Die beste Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung ist der praktische  Teil, da du beim Angeln selber automatisch lernst und so dir alles im  Nachhinein viel viel leichter fällt als allen anderen. 


Die eigentlichen Fragen sind alle zwar nicht leicht, aber auch nicht sehr schwer. 

In der Allgemeinen Fischkunde geht es dann eher um den Fisch allgemein, also die einzelnen Flossen, die Art... 



In  der speziellen Fischkunde geht es dann schon relativ tief in das Wissen  über die Fische. Da geht es dann schon eher darum wann die einzelnen  Fische leichen, die einzenlen Merkmale jedes einzelnen Fisches... z.B.  Wie heißt der Fleck des Barsches an der Rückenflosse? Das wäre in diesem  fall der Petri Fleck (Ein schwarzer Punkt auf der Rückenflosse jedes  Barsches), oder Wie viele Barteln hat der Karpfen? Das wären z.B. 4  Stück. 


In der Gewässerkunde geht es um Gewässegüte, einzelne  Wasserpflanzen und alles was halt mit dem Gewässer zu tun hat. Es geht  auch zum Beispiel um den Ph-Wert. 


- Dann geht es in der Gerätekunde einfach um die Geräte, 
  die verschiedenen Aktionen einer Rute, (also deren Namen), 
  um Schnüre, Rollen, Ruten.... 

- Dann gibt es ja noch die Gesetzteskunde. Da geht es  
  allgemein über alle Gesetzte die die Fischerei betrifft. 


  Von allem zusammen ist die Allgemeine Fischkunde noch die 
  einfachste. Da kommen auch Fragen vor wie... Haben Fische 
  Augenlieder? Ist der Hecht ein Raubfisch? Welcher der 
  folgenden Fische hat giftiges Blut? All diese Fragen sind 
  relativ leicht zu beantworten. Vor allem kann man 
  bei der Vorbereitung (auch in der Prüfung) sehr gut nach 
  dem Ausschluss- Verfahren arbeiten. Etwas schwieriger 
  werden dann schon die Fragen der Speziellen Fischkunde. 

  So im großen und ganzen ist die Fischereiprüfung auf jeden 
  Fall zu Bestehen. Zudem wird man auch sehr gut auf die 
  Prüfung vorbereitet. Mir selber hat das alles sehr viel Spaß 
  gemacht. Es ist halt einfach ein bisschen Lernerei   
  notwendig... wenn man aber das Hobby Angeln an sich 
  liebt, wirst du die Fragen schon mit Vergnügen lernen. 

  Ps: Ich würde am Anfang nicht gleich teures Zeug kaufen, 
       sondern erst einmal Rute, Rolle und das nötige Kleinzeug. 
       Am besten ist es du würdest dich erst einmal mit den 
       Weißfischen beschäftigen. Dabei lernst du erst einmal 
       am meisten über die Fische.     

       Gruß White Carp


----------



## Arnold Kramer (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*



White Carp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich komme ebenfalls aus Hessen und kann dir sagen, dass du in  den Stunden vor der Prüfung, einiges lernen wirst. Normalerweise  bekommst du so kein Buch mit den Fischereifragen, die in der Prüfung  dann abgefragt werden, im Internet, da es in jedem Bundesland andere  Gesetzte und Regeln gibt, sodass es kein einheitliches Buch für ganz  Deutschland gibt. Zum Beispiel darfst du in Bayern nicht Nachtangeln,  was du hier in Hessen wiederum darfst. Ob man dann in Bayern  Nachtangelverbot hat oder nicht wird also auch gar nicht erst  besprochen. Normalerweise bekommst du das Buch zum lernen der Fragen  erst ca. eine Woche vor der Prüfung.  Deswegen mal am besten jemanden  Fragen, der vor kurzem die Fischereiprüfung abgelegt und das aktuelle  Buch auch hat. Die beste Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung ist der praktische  Teil, da du beim Angeln selber automatisch lernst und so dir alles im  Nachhinein viel viel leichter fällt als allen anderen.
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für die ausführliche Erläuterung! #6

Ich habe jetzt auf jeden Fall weniger Bammel vor der Prüfung.
Vielen Dank!  ​

Arnie​


----------



## Martin_wobbler (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*

Hi, 
ich hab von 2012 noch nen Vorbereitungsordner mit Heften mit Lehrmaterial. Wenn du mit die Versandkosten (nach Paketeingang) überweist kann ich dir den schicken. Kannst ja ne PM schreiben mit deiner Addresse falls dich das interessiert


----------



## White Carp (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*

Kein Problem. Die Prüfung ist viel leichter, als man vorher denkt. Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Ich hatte am Ende keinen einzigen Fehler in der Prüfung und war nach 4 Minuten der Erste (von allen), der die Prüfung abgegeben hat. Natürlich sollte man sich mehr Zeit nehmen, vor allem wenn man sie hat. Die Prüfung war jedoch so leicht, dass ich mir gar keine Gedanken mehr machen musste. Da brauchst du dir auch selber keine Gedanken machen. Aus unserem Kurs hat es jeder geschafft!!! 
Selbst der eine, der ziemlich große Probleme hatte in der Vorbereitung, hatte am Ende insgesamt nur 2 Fehler. Alle anderen haben ebenfalls mindestens 59/60 Punkten erreicht. Ein Paar andere hatten ebenfalls alle Punkte. Die Vorbereitung war bei mir in Bad Vilbel. So weit ich weiß bieten die auch jetzt schon im Frühjahr einen Kurs an. Kannst dich da ja einfach mal erkundigen.


----------



## Arnold Kramer (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*



White Carp schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Die Prüfung ist viel leichter, als man vorher denkt. Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Ich hatte am Ende keinen einzigen Fehler in der Prüfung und war nach 4 Minuten der Erste (von allen), der die Prüfung abgegeben hat. Natürlich sollte man sich mehr Zeit nehmen, vor allem wenn man sie hat. Die Prüfung war jedoch so leicht, dass ich mir gar keine Gedanken mehr machen musste. Da brauchst du dir auch selber keine Gedanken machen. Aus unserem Kurs hat es jeder geschafft!!!
> Selbst der eine, der ziemlich große Probleme hatte in der Vorbereitung, hatte am Ende insgesamt nur 2 Fehler. Alle anderen haben ebenfalls mindestens 59/60 Punkten erreicht. Ein Paar andere hatten ebenfalls alle Punkte. Die Vorbereitung war bei mir in Bad Vilbel. So weit ich weiß bieten die auch jetzt schon im Frühjahr einen Kurs an. Kannst dich da ja einfach mal erkundigen.




Wie viele Fragen muss man denn mindestens richtig beantworten?​

Arnie​


----------



## White Carp (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*

Es gibt für jedes Thema maximal 12 Punkte zu erreichen, bei der Punktzahl insgesamt also 60. Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, glaube aber, dass 
du in jedem Thema maximal 3 Fehler haben darfst. Hast du zum Beispiel in allen 4 von 5 
Themen volle Punktzahl, aber in einem der 5 Themen 4 Fehler bist du durchgefallen.


----------



## Arnold Kramer (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*



White Carp schrieb:


> Es gibt für jedes Thema maximal 12 Punkte zu erreichen, bei der Punktzahl insgesamt also 60. Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, glaube aber, dass
> du in jedem Thema maximal 3 Fehler haben darfst. Hast du zum Beispiel in allen 4 von 5
> Themen volle Punktzahl, aber in einem der 5 Themen 4 Fehler bist du durchgefallen.




Okay, danke.​

Arnie​


----------



## White Carp (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*



Arnold Kramer schrieb:


> Okay, danke.​
> 
> Arnie​





Kein Problem.


----------



## MeisterJäger73 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*

Hi Arnie,

ich denke auch es wird kein Problem sein für Dich, die Prüfung zu schaffen.

Vor ein paar Jahren haben meine Frau und ich auch den Angelschein zusammen gemacht. Meine Frau hatte überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Angeln. Als wir dann beim Unterricht waren und Sie die Bücher gesehen hat, fragte sie sich wie soll ich daß schaffen. ;+ |uhoh:
Nach ein paar Wochen, kam dann die Prüfung.Wir haben die Prüfung beide Bestanden. :vik:

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück #6


----------



## Arnold Kramer (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*



MeisterJäger73 schrieb:


> Hi Arnie,
> 
> ich denke auch es wird kein Problem sein für Dich, die Prüfung zu schaffen.
> 
> ...





Vielen Dank! |supergri
Das macht mir Mut. #6​

Arnie​


----------



## doc_haemmer (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*



Arnold Kramer schrieb:


> Wie viele Fragen muss man denn mindestens richtig beantworten?​
> 
> Arnie​



Also in Bayern darfst Du von den 60 Fragen insgesamt maximal 15 falsche haben und in keinem der 5 Themenbereiche (die jeweils 12 Fragen haben) darfst Du mehr als 6 falsche haben. 

Keine Ahnung wie das in anderen Bundesländern ist, in Bayern ist es so geregelt, weiss das so genau, da ich in nem Monat Prüfung habe


----------



## Kristian98 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bevor es losgeht*



doc_haemmer schrieb:


> Also in Bayern darfst Du von den 60 Fragen insgesamt maximal 15 falsche haben und in keinem der 5 Themenbereiche (die jeweils 12 Fragen haben) darfst Du mehr als 6 falsche haben.
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie das in anderen Bundesländern ist, in Bayern ist es so geregelt, weiss das so genau, da ich in nem Monat Prüfung habe



In Bremen genauso #h


----------

